# Die Simpsons: Kommt jetzt das Serienende?



## Mandalorianer (6 Okt. 2011)

*Die Stimmen wollen nicht mehr
Die Simpsons: Kommt jetzt das Serienende?
*​
Seit mehr als 20 Jahren bereichern The Simpsons unsere TV-Landschaft und sind für viele Zuschauer aus ihrem abendlichen Fernsehprogramm nicht mehr wegzudenken. Doch jetzt scheint die Zukunft der beliebten gelben Familie im Ungewissen zu stehen. Die Simpsons könnten mit dem Ende der nächsten Staffel abgesetzt werden.

Grund hierfür sei laut Los Angeles Times ein Streit um das Gehalt der Synchronsprecher der erfolgreichsten Zeichentrickserie des amerikanischen Fernsehens. Diese erhielten bisher 8 Millionen Dollar pro Staffel. Der Sender 20th Century Fox Television, der die Serie produziert, ließ jetzt verlauten, dass er für dieses Gehalt keine weitere Staffel produzieren kann, und will daher das Gehalt von Dan Castellaneta (Homer), Nancy Cartwright (Bart) und Co. um mehr als 45 Prozent kürzen. Die Sprecher der beliebten Familie seien aber nur mit einer Kürzung von 30 Prozent einverstanden. Eine Einigung zwischen Fox und seinen Angestellten scheint bisher noch nicht in Sicht. Bis Dezember sollte dies allerdings geschehen sein, da anschließend die Produktion der neuen Staffel beginnen soll.

Die Nachricht, dass die Serie abgesetzt werden könnte, kommt vor allem überraschend, da gerade erst ein eigener 24-Stunden-Kanal für die Kult-Familie ins Leben gerufen werden sollte. Die Simpsons feierten in den USA im Dezember 1989 Premiere. Bei uns wurde die erste Folge zwei Jahre später, damals noch im ZDF, ausgestrahlt. Mit dem Ende der Serie wird für viele Fans eine Fernseh-Ära zu Ende gehen. Noch können wir allerdings hoffen, dass es doch noch zu einer Einigung zwischen Produktionsfirma und Synchronsprechern kommt !!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (6 Okt. 2011)

vom Weltuntergang liest man ja auch immer wieder


----------



## tommie3 (6 Okt. 2011)

Soll ja nächstes Jahr soweit sein. 
Ach,Homer würde schon vermisst werden!


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2011)

Ist ja ganz lustig, sehe die Serie wenn ich mal bei meinen Kindern zu Besuch bin, nur jeden Tag, ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun möchte, und 20 Jahre sind doch auch genug!


----------



## TrixX0r (6 Okt. 2011)

Ich schau weder RTL am Nachmittag, kein two and a half man, kein king of queens, und erst recht kein charmed & co ... aber simpsons ist ein muss bei mir ... jeden tag schaz ich simpsons und find se auch nach zig jahren noch geil ...
die einzige serie, welche mir seit meiner kindheit geblieben ist... ich bin mit den simpsons aufgewachsen und waer mehr als traurig, wenn die jetzt einfach nicht mehr da waeren :x ...

i-eine loesung wird's bei solch einem riesen projekt scho noch geben


----------



## derhesse (6 Okt. 2011)

Ich hoffe und denke nicht das die Produktion eingestellt wird.

Die Serie wird ja in fast jedes land der Welt verkauft wo es ja andere Syncsprecher sind


Und falls doch dann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_dq89ETlnE



Gruß


----------



## AWF (7 Okt. 2011)

simpsons sind irgendwie langweilig geworden. gibt bessere trick-serien, wie family guy und american dad, die derberen humor haben und mehr abwechslung bringen.


----------



## tommie3 (11 Okt. 2011)

Große Erleichterung bei den Fans der "Simpson": Die Zukunft der gelben Chaosfamilie scheint gesichert, nachdem die Kultserie zuletzt kurz vor dem Aus stand.

Die Produktion weiterer Staffeln drohte nach einem Streit über die Gehaltsforderungen der amerikanischen Synchronsprecher zu platzen. Nun haben sich die Stimmengeber der Zeichentrickfiguren mit dem US-Heimatsender Fox geeinigt, und die Verträge wurden um zwei Jahre verlängert - zu welchen Bedingungen, wurde nicht bekannt.

Zuletzt hatten die Darsteller angeboten, auf die Hälfte ihrer Gage zu verzichten, wenn sie dafür an den Einnahmen aus den Wiederholungen und dem Merchandising der Serie beteiligt würden. Fox wollte die Schauspieler jedoch "unter keinen Umständen" direkt am Erfolg der Serie teilhaben lassen.


----------



## flashlight (17 Okt. 2011)

Ich hoffe auf die nächsten 20 Jahre


----------

